

Show HN: Organized Wonder - nicksergeant
http://www.organizedwonder.com/

======
mischov
"Follow people you admire and share your wonders with others." (from
<http://www.organizedwonder.com/>)

You keep using that word. I wonder if it means what you think it means.

------
Rickasaurus
Very cool. I'm a huge fan of this kind of content and the design is just
beautiful.

------
wcarss
This is great. One request: make video times visible from the listing page.

------
shollenshead
Some great feedback, thanks everyone.

@koglerjs — I understand where you're coming from. The goal of Organized
Wonder is to 1) share the videos that you find interesting and 2) Follow
people who share similar interests as you so you can watch what they're
watching. #2 is where some of the quality control is going to come in,
although I realize this isn't as obvious yet since we just launched the beta 3
days ago, and so a lot of the functionality is still waiting to be
implemented.

@wcarss — This definitely something we're working on adding.

\- Sawyer, Founder of Organized wonder

------
krmmalik
Cant read the titles properly which is off putting since i cant determine
fully what the video is about without clicking on it.

~~~
reiserifick
Hover your mouse over the titles...

------
zalew
loving it. signing up and hoping it grows with great content. rss/json feed
for saves please (so we can grab it and embed in blogs and stuff)

------
GoofyGewber
Love the design!

------
koglerjs
Successful sharing sites are highly democratized, which means in some sense
catering to the lowest common denominator.

Put another way, you need volume to gain any traction.

Reddit has a lot of crap because it has a lot of volume: but as a sharing site
it has mechanisms to let people en masse filter the crap for the gems. Such as
they are, in a place like /r/adviceanimals.

HN has a fair amount of quality because it caters to a very specific crowd and
it self-moderates much more mercilessly than reddit; but it still has to deal
with the problem of crap.

Upvotes are highly visible. Stories fail. Anyone can say anything. The crap
and the site's system for reacting to it makes the process of content gaining
traction _demonstrably valid_ to a visitor to the site.

If none of this is immediately obvious in your sharing site, I don't expect it
to gain the critical mass it needs for success.

(You might think TED is a counter-example in the Wonderful Videos domain, but
the obvious difference is that TED is a content provider, not a sharing site.)

Edit: And you've got the social bubble virus, in that your 'social network'
requires people to once again set a glorified address book in order to really
leverage your resources. You're too specific for people to want to spend a lot
of time cultivating!

Was it really that long ago that "Build a social network for {{x}}" was
regarded as a bad idea?

~~~
kvnn
> Was it really that long ago that "Build a social network for {{x}}" was
> regarded as a bad idea?

I understood everything else you said, but I'm unsure what you mean by this.
Could you explain?

~~~
koglerjs
I have this vague memory that investors or startup advisors used to laugh at
any startup idea along the lines of "We want to build a social network, but
for florists!"--and that seems to have receded in the last year.

~~~
brandnewlow
The difference is that the new niche social networks are centered around
selling stuff rather than making money from ads. Niche networks can't get big
enough to make money from ads. They can get plenty big enough to sell stuff
though.

~~~
koglerjs
This site doesn't sell stuff.

